# bubble cloner



## andy52 (Aug 3, 2008)

massproducer,i made the cloner you posted and it is awesome.great idea and works great.thanks


----------



## massproducer (Aug 3, 2008)

glad too see you it is working good for ya, keep up the good work


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey andy...its a nice piece huh?   how about some pics of the one you made...thanks KEEP M GREEN


----------



## andy52 (Aug 3, 2008)

soon as my girl gets over her mad spell i will post some pics,lol thanks


----------



## andy52 (Aug 4, 2008)

i used a 2.5 gal instead and only put 18 holes in the top.works great.my girl is taking over it.flowers,can you belueve that.lol  ooops it is 3 gal.


----------

